# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Noticias & Eventos >  2º Jantar convívio de Natal entre a Nova Guarda e a Velha Guarda

## Machado de Sousa

Companheiros!

Estão abertas as inscrições para o *2º Jantar Convívio entre a Nova Guarda e a Velha Guarda*, a realizar no dia 15 de Dezembro de 2012 pelas 20horas no restaurante Edmundo em Lisboa.

O restaurante situa-se no cruzamento da Av. Gomes Pereira e a Estrada de Benfica.

*Menu*:
Entradas: _Paté e queijo alentejano_
Prato: _Porco na brasa com bacon_
Bebidas: _Vinho da casa, sangria, cerveja, sumos e água_
Sobremesa: _Fruta, doce, gelado, café_ 

O preço por pessoa é de 16€, tudo incluido.

O pagamento será eftuado no local.

O espaço tem lotação para 80 a 100 pessoas.

As inscrições poderão ser feitas até ao dia 13 de Dezembro. Quando se increverem indiquem por favor o número de acompanhantes.

Tal como aconteceu no ano passado, o nosso querido amigo João Ribeiro tratará das targetas para sermos devidamente identificados.

Venham daí as inscrições! 

Boas festas a todos.


*Inscritos*:
Carlos Marques
Machado de Sousa
Paulo Lopes
Ricardo Pimenta
João Ribeiro
Pedro Gonçalves
Rui Melo
César Silvério
João Tomás
Brancaman
Paulo Almeida
Luis Fortunato
Paulo Galego
Carlos Mota
João Santos Silva
Marco Madeira
Hugo Costa Coelho
Miguel Marques
Diogo Lopes
Paulo Rolim
Luis Rodrigues
Luis Simões
Zé Miranda
António Tristão
Custódio Rita
Pedro Costa (2)
Cesar Soares
Ricardo Pinto
Carlos Basaloco
Mario Pimenta
João Alves
Ricardo Prata
Joaquim Galinhas
Vitor Pestana
Rogério Gomes
André Silvestre
Baltasar Parreira
António Afonso
Rui Manuel Gaspar
Pedro Cruz
António Barros
Fernando Ribeiro
João Coter
Luis Madeira (2)
Miguel Gonçalves
Ivo André Seabra
Rui Miguel Coutinho
Tânia Gomes
Sérgio Martins
Miguel-arj
Domungos Leitão
Paulo Simões
Zé Perpétua
José Alves
Lázaro
Luís Santos
Paulo Gonçalves
George Gouveia
Ana Cláudia
Bruno
Pedro Matos

----------


## Carlos Marques

Vou abrir as hostilidades !!!!
1 jantar

carlos marques

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Vou abrir as hostilidades !!!!
> 1 jantar
> 
> carlos marques


Carlos Marques, abriste as hostilidades e bem!
Obrigado por teres insistido neste segundo jantar e escolhido tão bem o restaurante e o menú. Mereces encabeçar esta lista que será maior do que a do ano passado, tenho a certeza disso!

----------


## Machado de Sousa

O pessoal deste forum está a dormir? Meu bom povo, vamos a acordar  e increvam-se!
Lembro ao pessoal deste forum que este jantar de convívio não faz qualquer tipo de distinção. Este jantar é um pretexto para o convívio entre viciados do hobby, independentemente dos foruns em que cada um mais participa, da praia que mais frequenta - água doce, água salgada ou salobra - se anda nisto há pouco ou há muito tempo, se abandonou o hobby ou se fez apenas uma paragem estratégica (€) e é também para quem se tratou do vício e está completamente curado. Também não há distinção entre novos e velhos no vício. Resumindo e baralhando: Este jantar de convívio é, acima de tudo, um encontro de amigos da aquariofilia. 
Se conheces alguém que gostaria de estar presente, ou que o resto pessoal gostasse de o ver  no jantar, não hesites em martelar-lhe a cabeça para que participe.



Abraço a todos e boas festas a todos,



Machado de Sousa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Bom pessoal! 

Sei que há bastante pessoal que está a colecionar revistas da Bioaquária, e eu sou um deles, pois acho que é umas das poucas revistas que vale a pena colecionar, pois têm artigos muito interessantes além da boa qualidade de impressão. 
Pedi ao João Coter que disponibilizasse alguns números anteriores da revista ao pessoal que vai estar no jantar, colecionadores ou não, a um preço acessível, e ele concordou em levar para o jantar as revistas que o pessoal quizer, ou que tenha em falta nas suas coleções, pelo preço de 1€ cada. 
Assim quem quizer alguma revista anterior só tem que a pedir através de bioaquaria@gmail.com, e o João vai fazer o favor de as levar para o jantar e poupamos nos portes...
O telefone do João é: 918784620.

Boas festas a todos,
Machado de Sousa

----------


## João Cotter

Boas,

Tal como o Machado disse, também lá estarei e quem quizer revistinhas antigas (da ed. 1 à 34), envie um email para a bioaquaria a indicar quais as edições pretendidas (por 1€ cada) que farei chegar ao jantar as mesmas. Contas acertadas no próprio jantar.

Boas Festas

----------


## Paulo Serrano

Amigo Machado e restante Grupo
É com muita pena minha que não poderei ir novamente ao jantar doa aquariofilistas deste pais nova e velha guarda, mas nesse mesmo dia tenho que fazer um jantar de sushi, o que me impede de poder participar no "nosso jantar de Natal". Resta-me apenas desejar a todos um bom jantar, quem sabe no próximo jantar seja no CODEA e eu faça um sushi para os que gostam e os que não gostam!!!!!!
sAUDAÇÕES AQUARIOFILAS.

----------


## luismadeira

Boa noite, do grupo só conheço o Machado, mas passo a conhecer o resto da malta, contem comigo, levo o meu filho como acompanhante.

Abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Amigo Machado e restante Grupo
> É com muita pena minha que não poderei ir novamente ao jantar doa aquariofilistas deste pais nova e velha guarda, mas nesse mesmo dia tenho que fazer um jantar de sushi, o que me impede de poder participar no "nosso jantar de Natal". Resta-me apenas desejar a todos um bom jantar, quem sabe no próximo jantar seja no CODEA e eu faça um sushi para os que gostam e os que não gostam!!!!!!
> sAUDAÇÕES AQUARIOFILAS.


 Paulo Serrano, temos muita pena que nãp possas estar presente.
Abraço,
Machado de Sousa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boa noite, do grupo só conheço o Machado, mas passo a conhecer o resto da malta, contem comigo, levo o meu filho como acompanhante.
> 
> Abraço


Luis, 
Fazes bem em participar, vais divertir-te e conhecer muito mais gente.
Abraço,
Machado de Sousa

----------


## RCoutinho

Boas Sr Machado

Junte 2 pessoas:
Ivo André Seabra
Rui Miguel Coutinho

Um abraço

----------


## Machado de Sousa

> Boas Sr Machado
> 
> Junte 2 pessoas:
> Ivo André Seabra
> Rui Miguel Coutinho
> 
> Um abraço


Rui Miguel Coutinho,

Obrigado por te increveres (e ao teu acompanhante) no jantar de convívio :Pracima: . Tens é que tirar o senhor daí :SbSourire: 
Um forte braço,

Machado de Sousa

----------


## Machado de Sousa

Meu bom povo!

Queria agradecer ao pessoal que respondeu à chamada e esteve presente neste 2º jantar de Natal e convívio entre a Velha Guarda e a Nova Guarda. Foi bonito de se ver a família aquariófila portuguesa reunida bem disposta e sem qualquer tipo de discriminações neste jantar de Natal! É sempre bom convivermos com pessoal do vício de quem ouvimos falar, que conhecemos pela Net ou que não víamos há muito tempo.

Para ser sincero não contava com a adesão de tanto pessoal nesta altura de crise e o número de adesões superou de longe as minhas expectativas. Foi pena o pessoal do norte que não ter podido estar presente mas para o ano não se podem baldar  :yb624: . Melhoras da carraspana do Carlos Mota.

Os meus agradecimentos aos foruns Recife.pt, Reefforum.net e o Aquariofilia.net neste toca a reunir da família aquariófila portuguesa, pois sem eles este jantar de Natal não teria reunido tanta gente como reuniu.

Os nossos parabéns e agradecimengto ao nosso querido amigo João Ribeiro, penso que posso falar em nome de todos, pela arte e criatividade na execução dos cartões de identificação com que nos presenteou mesmo não podendo estar presente. Os cartões estavam 5***** !

Espero que o pessoal tenha ficado minimamente satisfeito com o jantar. 

Este evento já está registado no calendário de eventos no Facebook. 

Venham daí as fotos para memória futura. 

Continuação de boas festas a todos,  :Xmascheers: 

Machado de Sousa

----------

